# Canon Pixma MX925 Fax über Lan Kabel oder Wlan möglich?



## Panagianus (29. Mai 2014)

*Canon Pixma MX925 Fax über Lan Kabel oder Wlan möglich?*

Hallo 

folgende Situation

Kabel BW Router erzeugt WLAN in Raum 1

Canon Pixma MX925 in Raum 2, wird im WLAN erkannt

Drucken vom Notebook über WLAN kein Problem

Frage: Kann man von dem Canon Pixma MX925 aus über WLAN faxen?

Hab ich nicht hingekriegt. 

Oder über LAN? Ich könnte z.B. einen WLAN Repeater in Raum 2 anschliessen und dann den Canon Pixma MX925 über LAN Kabel damit verbinden.

Kann das funktionieren?

Danke!


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Canon Pixma MX925 Fax über Lan Kabel oder Wlan möglich?*

Ich nehme an, das Gerät verfügt über ein normales Modem das Du an die Telefonbuchse bzw. Deine Telefonanlage anschließen musst. Über LAN / WLAN wird das wahrscheinlich nichts.


----------



## Panagianus (29. Mai 2014)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, ja es ht nen normales Modem aber ich will kein Kabel legen, komme ich da iwie drun herum?


----------

